

Live Blog as Google Launch Chrome OS - daleharvey
http://mashable.com/2010/12/07/chrome-os-launch/

======
wccrawford
"Searching, browsing, navigation and the entire product interface is different
from the Amazon.com UI."

Why is this touted as a good thing? If one UI is better than another, use it
in both places. If it's not, why have 2?

